# Elogio alle quarantenni



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

L'ho trovata su un blog erotico di una donna quarantenne che si diletta a scrivere racconti.
Ve la riporto uguale.


Andy Rooney dice:
*
Più invecchio, più apprezzo le ultraquarantenni rispetto alle donne più giovani. Ecco alcuni dei motivi:

Una quarantenne non ti sveglierà mai nel cuore della notte per chiederti a cosa stai pensando. Non le importa un bel niente di saperlo.

Se una quarantenne non vuol guardare la partita, non ti starà intorno a piagnucolare. Farà qualcosa che le piace e, in genere, si tratterà di una cosa più interessante.

Una quarantenne si conosce abbastanza da sapere chi è, cosa è, cosa vuole e da chi. A poche quarantenni interessa cosa tu pensi di loro o di ciò che fanno.

Le quarantenni hanno dignità.
Raramente ti faranno una scenata all'opera o in un ristorante costoso.

Naturalmente, se te lo meriti, non esiteranno a spararti, se pensano di farla franca!

Le donne più mature sono generose di complimenti, spesso immeritati.
Sanno cosa vuol dire non essere apprezzati.

Una quarantenne è abbastanza sicura di sé per presentarti alle amiche.
Una donna più giovane in presenza di un uomo ignorerà persino le sue amiche più care, perché non si fida.
Alle quarantenni non interessa se tu sei attratto dalle loro amiche, perché sanno che queste non le tradiranno.

Le donne diventano telepatiche ad una certa età.
Non hai bisogno di confessare loro i tuoi peccati.
Li intuiscono puntualmente.

Ad una quarantenne un rossetto rosso brillante dona.
Ciò non vale per le più giovani. Una volta superate le
prime due o tre rughe, sono molto più sexy delle giovani.

Le donne meno giovani sono dirette e oneste.
Ti diranno subito se sei un imbecille, o se ti stai comportando da tale. Non hai bisogno di chiederti in che rapporti siete.

Si, apprezziamo le quarantenni per un sacco di ragioni.

Sfortunatamente, la cosa non è reciproca.
Per ogni fantastica, intelligente, sexy e ben pettinata quarantenne (e oltre) c'è un ometto calvo e con la pancetta che si rende ridicolo con una cameriera di 22 anni.

Signore, me ne scuso.

Per tutti gli uomini che dicono: "perché comprare la mucca, se puoi avere il latte gratis", ecco una versione aggiornata per voi:

oggi l'80% delle donne sono contro il matrimonio; perché? Perché le donne hanno capito che non conviene comprare tutto il maiale solo per avere una piccola salsiccia.* 

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Gennaio 2009)

Una donna a 40 anni ha barattato parte (ma nemmeno così tanta) della sua bellezza con il fascino.
E il fascino rende una donna irresistibile

Buscopann


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una donna a 40 anni ha barattato parte (ma nemmeno così tanta) della sua bellezza con il fascino.
> E il fascino rende una donna irresistibile
> 
> Buscopann


Questo è vero. Bellezza senza fascino non serve.


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Questo è vero. Bellezza senza fascino non serve.


Serve anche quella senza il fascino. Vedi le veline 

Buscopann


----------



## tatitati (4 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una donna a 40 anni ha barattato parte (ma nemmeno così tanta) della sua bellezza con il fascino.
> E il fascino rende una donna irresistibile
> 
> Buscopann


 
allora sono una fantastica quarantenne  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi adoro


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una donna a 40 anni ha barattato parte (ma nemmeno così tanta) della sua bellezza con il fascino.
> E il fascino rende una donna irresistibile
> 
> Buscopann


 anche la freschezza e lo splendore della giovinezza sono irresistibili ed hanno un fascino spontaneo e brillante ..in più...
tutto il tempo di arrivare a quello maturo dei quaranta.
detesto gli elogi del tipo "grasso è bello" "la via comincia a quarantanni" ...
lo specchio delle mie brame a casa mia dice che biancaneve, mia figlia
è più bella di me
ed è giusto così


e volendo essere scontata fino in fondo aggiungo che ci sono sciocche quarantenni contro venteni con gli  attributi


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche la freschezza e lo splendore della giovinezza sono irresistibili ed hanno un fascino spontaneo e brillante ..in più...
> tutto il tempo di arrivare a quello maturo dei quaranta.
> detesto gli elogi del tipo "grasso è bello" "la via comincia a quarantanni" ...
> lo specchio delle mie brame a casa mia dice che biancaneve, mia figlia
> ...


Non sono d'accordo

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2009)

mi è calata pure una enne.sabotaggio


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Serve anche quella senza il fascino. Vedi le veline
> 
> Buscopann


Oddio quelle attuali sono fisicamente perfette, ma sono anonime. Non hanno fascino, come la Chiabotto.

Invece la Canalis era  fascinosa a 20 anni e lo è tutt'ora che ne ha quasi 30.


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> 
> Buscopann



Neppure io.
es. Pamela Prati ha 50 anni ed è meglio di miss Italia.


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Neppure io.
> es. Pamela Prati ha 50 anni ed è meglio di miss Italia.


quest'ultima miss italia è particolarmente bella e in gamba e per la prati (bel corpo davvero) il tempo che resta per la seduzione fisica ormai è davvero  poco.
le donne hanno una scadenza sessuale precisa
se poi parliamo di altro..anche la ritalevi ha molto fascino cerebrale


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Neppure io.
> es. Pamela Prati ha 50 anni ed è meglio di miss Italia.


Basti pensare alla Bellucci, che ne ha 40 suonati e che a mio modo di vedere è ancora oggi la donna più desiderabile dell'universo

Buscopann


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quest'ultima miss italia è particolarmente bella e in gamba e per la prati (bel corpo davvero) il tempo che resta per la seduzione fisica ormai è davvero  poco.
> le donne hanno una scadenza sessuale precisa
> se poi parliamo di altro..anche la ritalevi ha molto fascino cerebrale


Io Miss Italia non me la ricordo.. ed una Miss Italia dovrebbe rimanerti impressa nella mente. 
Anche gli uomini hanno una scadenza, forse scadono anche prima delle donne.
Ma se penso a Sean Connery.. fisicamente sarà spento, ma il suo fascino è intatto.
Come la Loren o la Cardinale.
Certo sto facendo esempi estremi, noi siamo poveri comuni mortali, ma sono esempi comunque reali.


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quest'ultima miss italia è particolarmente bella e in gamba e per la prati (bel corpo davvero) il tempo che resta per la seduzione fisica ormai è davvero poco.
> le donne hanno una scadenza sessuale precisa
> se poi parliamo di altro..anche la ritalevi ha molto fascino cerebrale


Si parla anche di bellezza..Non puoi misurare la bellezza in quanto ti manca prima che svanisca

Buscopann


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Neppure io.
> es. Pamela Prati ha 50 anni ed è meglio di miss Italia.


la adoro, semplicemente la adoro


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io Miss Italia non me la ricordo.. ed una Miss Italia dovrebbe rimanerti impressa nella mente.
> Anche gli uomini hanno una scadenza, forse scadono anche prima delle donne.
> Ma se penso a Sean Connery.. fisicamente sarà spento, ma il suo fascino è intatto.
> Come la Loren o la Cardinale.
> Certo sto facendo esempi estremi, *noi siamo poveri comuni* mortali, ma sono esempi comunque reali.


 parla per te


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

*a*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Si parla anche di bellezza..Non puoi misurare la bellezza in quanto ti manca prima che svanisca
> 
> Buscopann


Bellezza molto relativa..!!! Altro esempio?
L'esempio degli esempi. Marilyn.
Era tutto tranne che bella.


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io Miss Italia non me la ricordo.. ed una Miss Italia dovrebbe rimanerti impressa nella mente.
> Anche gli uomini hanno una scadenza, *forse scadono anche prima delle donne.*
> Ma se penso a Sean Connery.. fisicamente sarà spento, ma il suo fascino è intatto.
> Come la Loren o la Cardinale.
> Certo sto facendo esempi estremi, noi siamo poveri comuni mortali, ma sono esempi comunque reali.


Su questo devo darti torto. A mio modo di vedere, a meno che uno da giovane non sia proprio uno strafigo, gli uomini migliorano con l'età.
Io a 20 anni ero un rospetto. Ora quantomeno sono presentabile. E la stessa cosa mi capita di osservarla in tutti i miei amici nelle foto amarcord

Buscopann


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> parla per te


scusa...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (4 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche la freschezza e lo splendore della giovinezza sono irresistibili ed hanno un fascino spontaneo e brillante ..in più...
> tutto il tempo di arrivare a quello maturo dei quaranta.
> detesto gli elogi del tipo "grasso è bello" "la via comincia a quarantanni" ...
> lo specchio delle mie brame a casa mia dice che biancaneve, mia figlia
> ...


anche lo specchio di casa mia dice che lemie nipoti, rispettivamente 10 e 12 anni meno di me son più belle e toniche ....ed anche io penso che sia giusto così.....d'altra parte lo stesso specchio mi dice che io son + bella e tonica dela loro mamma che di ani in più a me ne ha 18....e forse è giusto anche questo....


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Su questo devo darti torto. A mio modo di vedere, a meno che uno da giovane non sia proprio uno strafigo, gli uomini migliorano con l'età.
> Io a 20 anni ero un rospetto. Ora quantomeno sono presentabile. E la stessa cosa mi capita di osservarla in tutti i miei amici nelle foto amarcord
> 
> Buscopann


Intendo anche prestazione fisica.


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Gennaio 2009)

Pamela Prati non mi garba manco un po': per i miei gusti ha dei lineamenti in volto un po' troppo maschili.
Air


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Gennaio 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Pamela Prati non mi garba manco un po': per i miei gusti ha dei lineamenti in volto un po' troppo maschili.
> Air


Io firmerei col sangue per avere una moglie cinquantenne come Pamela Prati

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche lo specchio di casa mia dice che lemie nipoti, rispettivamente 10 e 12 anni meno di me son più belle e toniche ....ed anche io penso che sia giusto così.....d'altra parte lo stesso specchio mi dice che io son + bella e tonica dela loro mamma che di ani in più a me ne ha 18....e forse è giusto anche questo....


c'est la même chose


ani 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Intendo anche prestazione fisica.


Prestazione o prestanza?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'est la même chose
> 
> 
> ani
> ...


Un innaffiatoio

Buscopann


----------



## Old Benedetto (4 Gennaio 2009)

La mia fantasia sessuale si è svezzata con le amiche dei miei genitori e con le mamme dei miei amici.
Alcune di queste erano donne di una classe, di un fascino, di una sensualità e di un'intelligenza tali che ogni mia coetanea m'è sembrata per anni
solo un utile oggetto  di esercizio sessuale.
Ancora oggi le donne molto giovani m'ispirano manco il sasiccio, mentre se Fanny Ardant o Edwige Fenech o molte altre come loro mi chiamassero di notte perchè si è loro rotta l'auto, correrei a prenderle e le trasporterei sulle spalle ovunque.
Edipo non risolto? No, credo che tutto parta dalla testa, la seduzione della conoscenza, dell'esperienza, del vissuto, dell'umana esistenza.
Veline: no thanks !


----------



## Lettrice (4 Gennaio 2009)

Concordo con l'oracolo... 

Comunque vogliamo parlare delle 30enni?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2009)

Ho letto con attenzione, ma ...un bel chi se ne frega?
Pure con le figlie* bisogna sentirsi in concorrenza e loro poverette dovrebbero sentirsi in concorrenza con le madri*?
Bah... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che l'età conferisca esperienza e forse saggezza c'è da augurarselo.
Non sempre avviene.




*anagraficamente, non biologicamente.


----------



## Old Confù (4 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Concordo con l'oracolo...
> 
> Comunque vogliamo parlare delle 30enni?


Quoto, noi della categoria di mezzo che famo????


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Neppure io.
> es. Pamela Prati ha 50 anni ed è meglio di miss Italia.


 grazie al cavolo....
anche Berlusconi ha piu di 70 anni e non ha manco un capello bianco......


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Gennaio 2009)

comunque x tornare in topic le 40enni sono sempre state le mie preferite......e tutt'ora ricordo con nostalgia le mie storie passate con le donne di tale eta'.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Gennaio 2009)

Purtroppo si scade sempre nel generalizzare, nel categorizzare.
Cacchio, ho conosciuto quarantenni oche e vuote peggio di quindicenni, armate solo di frasi fatte e di chiacchiere da parrucchiere. Ho conosciuto trentenni che pareva avessero cent'anni, se misuravi l'esperienza di vita, 20, se guardavi alla vitalità. Ho conosciuto venticinque/trentenni prigioniere di un corpo ingrato e vecchio, e "grazie" a questo hanno deciso di crescere dentro, quarantenni graziate dalla sorte fisicamente ma col cervello di un manichino.
Mia moglie, splendida 44enne, corpo da trentenne ben tenuta, emotività di una quindicenne, vitalità di una settantenne. Una mia amica, sessantatreenne, porta la propria età come una velina saprebbe portare un vestitino all'ultima moda. Non bella, non giovanile, ma talmente proiettata in avanti che affascinerebbe chiunque.

Le quarantenni......
Si, mi piacciono. Nella media assumono il ruolo bivalente di amante e madre, e questo è un pregio che sfido qualsiasi ometto nel forum e fuori a non apprezzare.
Ma le paure....... Le paure delle quarantenni, quando non sono mitigate da una vera maturità emotiva, sono devastanti. Una mia amica, 46 anni, ha scritto in viso il terrore della propria età. L'anima le si è inacidita, e sta imbruttendo un viso ed un corpo che molte trentenni invidierebbero. Si è resa inavvicinabile, è sola, alla costante ricerca di qualcosa che non avrà più. Questo caso estremo mi ha portato a notare di più i segni di qualcosa di simile anche in altre ultraquarantenni, ed a questo punto il fascino della quarantenne a mio avviso ha avuto un notevole ridimensionamento.
Eppure la quarantenne mi piace, forse perchè più si confà a me, che ne ho qualcuno in più, perchè difficilmente mi vedrei con una donna che non possa paragonare la propria esperienza alla mia.
Il vuoto della bellezza delle veline, la ricchezza del viso di cartone della Montalcini...... la quarantenne, nel mezzo, forse rappresenta la donna ideale.
Se solo non avesse così paura di sè, così troppe volte..........


----------



## Old Confù (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo si scade sempre nel generalizzare, nel categorizzare.
> Cacchio, ho conosciuto quarantenni oche e vuote peggio di quindicenni, armate solo di frasi fatte e di chiacchiere da parrucchiere. Ho conosciuto trentenni che pareva avessero cent'anni, se misuravi l'esperienza di vita, 20, se guardavi alla vitalità. Ho conosciuto venticinque/trentenni prigioniere di un corpo ingrato e vecchio, e "grazie" a questo hanno deciso di crescere dentro, quarantenni graziate dalla sorte fisicamente ma col cervello di un manichino.
> Mia moglie, splendida 44enne, corpo da trentenne ben tenuta, emotività di una quindicenne, vitalità di una settantenne. Una mia amica, sessantatreenne, porta la propria età come una velina saprebbe portare un vestitino all'ultima moda. Non bella, non giovanile, ma talmente proiettata in avanti che affascinerebbe chiunque.
> 
> ...


bellissimo post Alce!!!!


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

*Strano*

ma concordo con Minerva. Ci sono quarantenni e quarantenni. Credo che per alcune le salvi dalla maternità, ce ne sono di ridicole a volte... Pronte a portare via il ragazzino alla ventenne per sentirsi ancora desiderate... mah...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'est la même chose
> 
> 
> ani
> ...


 grazie per avermelo fatto notare...non me n'ero accorta nemmeno rileggendo ma nn riesco a correggere, ora.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> L'ho trovata su un blog erotico di una donna quarantenne che si diletta a scrivere racconti.
> Ve la riporto uguale.
> 
> 
> ...


 che ho quarant'anni, cosa che però già sapevo, in fondo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (8 Gennaio 2009)

*Le donne meno giovani sono dirette e oneste.
Ti diranno subito se sei un imbecille, o se ti stai comportando da tale. Non hai bisogno di chiederti in che rapporti siete.*


verissimo!!!
ho avuto 4 relazioni con donne di quell'eta.....ancora oggi  sono rimast oin buoni rapporti con tutte tranne una che nn sento piu e ci vediamo di tanto in tanto x un caffe'


----------



## Iris (8 Gennaio 2009)

Per quanto cerchino di indorarmi la pillola, continuo a credere che invecchiare sia una inevitabile sventura, da accettare con tutta l'ironia possibile e con la consapevolezza che comunque vivere molti anni è un'opportunità, che non a tutti, purtroppo , è data.
A trenta anni, sicuramente, mi sentivo meglio


----------



## Old Alexantro (8 Gennaio 2009)

x le 40enni o giu di li utenti del forum
non ditelo ....xche senno vi tampino


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche la freschezza e lo splendore della giovinezza sono irresistibili ed hanno un fascino spontaneo e brillante ..in più...
> tutto il tempo di arrivare a quello maturo dei quaranta.
> detesto gli elogi del tipo "grasso è bello" "la via comincia a quarantanni" ...
> lo specchio delle mie brame a casa mia dice che biancaneve, mia figlia
> ...


 Come non quotarti, stavolta!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2009)

> Lettrice ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Concordo con l'oracolo...
> ...


ah ah...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2009)

era una risata.


----------



## tatitati (27 Gennaio 2009)

micia.. quel bolo di pelo me fa morì. ogni volta che ti leggo ti vedo che sputacchi.. quanti ne fai in media al giorno? sarebbe interessante fare una statistica. poi come ti liberi del prodotto finale? lo ammonticchi tutto in un posto e gli dai fuoco oppure passi il bidone aspiratutto? sono curiosa...


----------

